# Nissan RZ-1 swap CA18DET by ARD



## Tigroo.t (Mar 10, 2009)

Now that the shoot is done, I present to you my Nissan Sunny coupe swap Ca18det. 

I've already presented my other Nissan, which it, but it was not yet changed, I would not go back on the presentation of the model, I already do. 
But those who want more information -> Sunnycoupe.com - Portail. 

The body work was done were by my body shop, a friend and I, over several months. 

The swap was done by a CA18DET ARD near Strasbourg, trainer for over 10 years. 
To contact him here are Forum ARDSHOP • Page d?index 


Here's a list of changes: 

Engine: 
CA18DET rebuilt nine by ARD 
Turbo rebuilt original nine by ARD 
Intercooler EIIIUSA 
Dump valve HKS Black Edition 
Line in 60 custom stainless steel by ARD 
Denso iridium Spark 
Pot measure 110mm by ARD 
Oil cap RZ-1 Alu homemade 

Transmission / Chassis / Trains: 
shock absorber Largus of GTi-R 
XTD Stage 3 clutch 
Gimbals remakes has nine 
Cusco front anti approximation GTi-R 
Rear Wheel spacer 3mm 
Rota RB 15x8 wheels 
Yokohama Parada 195/50R15 Tires 

Interior: 
Nismo Steering RZ-1 
Door Lock RZ-1 Alu homemade 
Knob speed RZ-1 Alu homemade 
Hand Brake Knob Alu Sunnycoupe.com 

Exterior: 
Smooth full 
30mm Front fenders 
Rear Fenders 15mm 
Tinted Glass 
Spoiler Foha 1986 
Grille Foha 1986 
Fires positions Sentra coupe 
Long Range Hella 
Complete Paintings (reference toyota ...) 

Many changes left to do, regarding mainly the engine, we'll see in the next month. 

Place the photos now, they have was made by Alexis Gourre: Alexis Goure - Photographe Automobile / Automotive photographer


 



































Le moteur :





Others pics :

Before :
[RZ-1 turbo] Before - album photo Divers - Tigroo - Hiboox

work body in progress:
[RZ-1 turbo] work in progress - album photo Divers - Tigroo - Hiboox

Swap by ARD :
[RZ-1 turbo] Swap by ARD - album photo Divers - Tigroo - Hiboox

after :
[RZ-1 turbo] Now - album photo Divers - Tigroo - Hiboox

I is grateful for ARD are professionalism, Alexis Goure for great pictures, Florian Alias angenoir to be hand in bodywork and of course my Coachmaker Daniel!


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

Saweeeeeet!!!!!!!! Very nice!!!!!


----------



## Tigroo.t (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks

a Littes video :


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

sounds great! clean your windshield!!!!
makes me itch more and more to get mine on the road....check it out if you havent ....my wagon thread!
bon jour!


----------



## Tigroo.t (Mar 10, 2009)

The engine bay is clean now


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

clean car. love the det in it. is that a real RZ-1 or an elanore? (rebaged) GTI or ZX?


----------



## Tigroo.t (Mar 10, 2009)

More pics :


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

its a Gti rebadged  
rz1 headlamps are 1pcs unit couldnt have that drill


----------



## Tigroo.t (Mar 10, 2009)

Sorry Crazy my english is not perfect , I have not everything understand ^^

Pics for today :

Petit shooting N&B (^_^)


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

je disais Tigroo, que ton coupé n'etais un original rz-1... a cause des phares avant, la Rz-1 possede des phares monobloc et le fait est que tu ne pourrais avoir cette superbe grille si tu avais les phare de rz1 

mais tout de meme elle merite le crest quand meme


----------



## Tigroo.t (Mar 10, 2009)

ah ok ^^

Au fait , ou est le post de ta Sunny ? je ne le trouve pas


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

mon dieu depuis le temps que je suis sur se forum... jai eu 4 sentra deja !!  Se doit etre eparpiller dans pres de 10 ans de thread lolll  sinon je n'ai pas poster bcp en rapport a la mienne ici... quoi que anciennement j'avais mon E15et alors tu trouvera bcp d'info la dessus de ma part ici


----------



## Darkone121 (Aug 19, 2010)

God that is so SEXY! 

Where can I get those slanted headlights? Will they fit for a 90 sentra coupe?


----------

